# 84 Rabbit CIS...help me identify loose wires....



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

First off, I apologize for not having pictures but I will do my best to describe things. All the following wires/connectors are loose and not connected to anything. I'm trying to figure out what they go to.... 

Car: 84 Rabbit, 1.8, CIS 

#1..........1 blue wire with a ring connector coming off of what I think is the thermo time switch? 

#2...........1 green wire with large black sleeve. runs back towards the firewall on driver side. loose end is dangling near front motor mount\ 

#3........ 1 blue wire with a male spade connector and white plastic sheath wrapped up in the 4 or 5wires that hook up with the + (positive) battery terminal 

#4.......near the passenger side of the intake manifold there is a 3 wire plug. red with brown, brown, blue with yellow. 

#5........there are two small rectangular components on the passenger side strut mount that each have a plug going to them. the one that is closest to the front of the car has a black rubber connector with 2 wires. one is green and one is brown. the brown one is cut and not connected to anything? 

#6........spade connector that is red with black. it's tied into the same group of wires that run down to the plug for the lower side of the radiator on the driver's side 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

Im gonna take a stab at this but is seems absurd to even try, but here goes:

#1.....I dont know. Thermo time switch is located on the water outlet on the front of the head. has a plug. you may have a water/oil sensor wire here...
#2.....possible O2 sensor wire?
#3.....possible +D alternator wire
#4.....either the plug for the cold start valve or for the Auxilary Air Regulator located in the back of the mani
#5....brown is Ground, or negative.
#6....this is a possible power wire, leading to the thermo fan switch, the starter, or to a relay that sometimes is located on the radiator. Turn the ignition on to test for 12v with a dmm or light tester.

dont quote me on these, good luck


----------



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

thanks for the reply! I have a few figured out and I'm going to work on getting some pics to make this easier!


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

big green wire with brown spade plug and boot is for the oxygen sensor.

tts connects to cold start valve and starter.


----------



## A2Rags (Nov 12, 2002)

ziddey said:


> big green wire with brown spade plug and boot is for the oxygen sensor.
> 
> tts connects to cold start valve and starter.




what is tts?:screwy:

Also, the oxygen sensor has just one wire coming off the top of it that is connected to the engine harness. Is the green wire with the black sleeve just left over after someone changed the oxygen sensor?


----------

